# Sundance Shower head



## squirdle (Jun 24, 2009)

The shower head in our Sundance 630L is broken (cracked - by frost, or heavy-handed children, who knows?) Does anyone know of a reasonably priced replacement? Are they generic, i.e. available from Towsure, etc, or specific to Swift? Ta in advance.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Try CAK.

Why not replace it with one of the trigger head types (saves on water consumption!)


----------

